# Can you make Excel 2007 look like 2003?



## JamesW (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey,

My friend's work has just installed 2007 and he is finding it very difficult to find things on the toolbars, so he wondered if there was a way of making the Excel 2007 toolbars look like the 2003 ones?

I've checked on Google but there seems to be hundreds of posts saying either "No way at all" or "Yes - try one of these hundreds of (untrusted?) addins".

Cheers,

James


----------



## VoG (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi. Take a look here http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=541455


----------



## JamesW (Apr 21, 2011)

Doh, forgot to search here.

Cheers VoG.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Apr 21, 2011)

I still don't find the ribbon all that easy but I do think you should try to get used to it. 

This is a tool where you can *point *to a 2003 menu/toolbar icon and a pop-up will tell you where to find it in 2007. If you actually *click *the menu/icon item in the 2003 layout the 2007 layout is displayed and you are shown where to find the relevant item.

http://office.microsoft.com/asstvid.aspx?&type=flash&assetid=XT010149329&vwidth=1044&vheight=788


----------



## Derek Brown (Apr 23, 2011)

Or, the MrExcel 2007 Tip card:
http://www.mrexcel.com/excel2007tipcard.html


----------

